# Project "Producer D3sk#Game" (build in progress)



## FireBulletz (Oct 15, 2015)

*SPONSORED BY:*
Main sponsor:
*




*
http://www.aquatuning.it/

Other sponsors:





http://shop.dimastech.it/

*STORMSOURCE*
http://www.stormsource.co.uk/



I am Salvatore Errigo, i'm italian and i have 22 years old. I'm a computer enthusiast for many years, and i'm doing my fist project (Producer D3sk #Game). It is a desk with a pc and water cooling inside. 
After seeing the famous L3P D3sk I encouraged to make one myself and customize it with my style. Obviously, it is envisaged the liquid cooling for the entire system.
Having designed and redesigned several projects with Autocad and SketchUp I came to this structure, then made iron:





Later I was torn between forex and plywood, but in the end I used the first. Bought not tailored but cut by hand by me and white, then painted with black matte.

THIS IS A PHOTO TO WORK ALMOST FINISHED:




The work proceeds well, will follow various customizations with respect to the desk but also the arrangement and much more. I hope this project is to your liking although not the only one of its kind, on the contrary there are hundreds.
I will count on your help when in doubt.



*Materials Used:*
Structure: iron
Coverage: forex 5mm
Top: 6 mm clear glass



*Hardware configuration:*
- CPU: i7 4770k + Thermalright Macho
- Motherboard: AsRock Z87 Extreme 6
- Ram Kingston HyperX Genesis 1600MHz 2x4GB
- Storage: Seagate Barracuda SATA II 500GB / 640GB WD Black
- Power supply: + 425W Enermax MODU82
Video Card: Sapphire r9 280x Dual-X


There will also be a variety of components such as:
fans
fan Controller
cables Sleevati
Temperature sensors
And many others


*Liquid cooling:*
They will be cooled CPU, motherboard and ram. There will be 2 pumps, d5 2 radiators 360 and 3 tanks.


----------



## FireBulletz (Oct 21, 2015)

And it start with the final installation test before finishing the desk finally


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2015)

Just so you are aware, this is an English speaking forum. While some can read this, most cannot, and will likely ask it be presented so they can read it.


----------



## FireBulletz (Dec 22, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Just so you are aware, this is an English speaking forum. While some can read this, most cannot, and will likely ask it be presented so they can read it.


thread updated 
Soon I will publish the pieces sent to me by the various companies sponsoring.


----------



## FireBulletz (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 7, 2016)

Could of sworn I just had dejavu...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/project-l3p-d3sk.133193/


----------



## FireBulletz (Jan 7, 2016)

exact, but with € 3,000 less  


NdMk2o1o said:


> Could of sworn I just had dejavu...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/project-l3p-d3sk.133193/


----------



## FireBulletz (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## FireBulletz (Jan 17, 2016)

L


----------

